
Do lower corporate taxes lead to higher wages? - TheAceOfHearts
https://www.reddit.com/r/NeutralPolitics/comments/6x2d8r/is_there_data_that_supports_the_conservative/
======
TheAceOfHearts
I had to shorten the title in order to submit it. Original is: Is there data
that supports the conservative claim that lower corporate taxes leads to
higher wages?

There's a few interesting replies with lots of sources backing up their
claims.

